# Are there any South American moss species?



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

I want to know if there are any so when I set up my 12 gallon biotope, I will have something to coat the driftwood.


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

I take it no one knows any?


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

i really have no idea what ones of these if any are aquatic but heres what i have for south american mosses.


Rhacomytrium crispulum, Rhacocarpus purpurascens and Breutelia spp. 

liverwort Herbertus subdentatus 

for sure aquatic mosses? Drepanocladus aduncus, Calliergonella cuspidata, and Gradsteinia andicola


hope helps good luck


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

are these readily available for purchase?


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

sorry im not sure. they are defiantly not in the main stream for aquatic gardening all tho some of the pics i could find they looked very interesting. on a side note those mosses where only from a region on Columbia so i know their are many many more out their. im betting with the wide distribution threw out the world of mosses that their is a aquatic moss that is both native to south america and readily available threw a hobbyist or online source.

thier is a poster who is in Trinidad right now. if you haven't read the post its an amazing read and im very jealous of zappins!! he takes great pics and is collecting fish and what plants he can find. you might post to him and see if he has seen any mosses maybe he could get you some?

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/general-aquarium-plants-discussions/46739-trinidad-tobago.html

the map of area of mosses i posted


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

thank you very much, will PM him


----------



## fishlover (Jan 2, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken, christmas moss is from south America and it more available than the other moss species listed here.
But of course I could be mistaken.


----------

